# Problem with Whatsapp Video Downloading



## CilVine (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello all. 

I am trying to help solve a problem with a Samsung Tablet, belonging to one of my friends. 

Apparently, When A friend sends them a video, The application 'downloads' the Video. You Can Actually view the download happening, as the green progress 'circle' shows. 

However, once the video finishes downloading, the app starts to download the same video again. Actually starting from scratch. 

Any ideas? 

There is tons of space on both the SD Card, and internal storage. 

I have already reset the time, so that it is in sync with that from the mobile network. 

I have also gone into settings, and ticked all of the media options in the data usage settings (mobile data, and wifi). 

......?


----------

